# My set up



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

As requested some pics of my set up

Ascaso Dream

Ascaso i mini grinder

Cups from Coffee Cups UK

Tamper solid ally ( make unknown)

Gaggia milk jug

Salter thermometer


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

A very nice setup. Thanks for the pictures.


----------

